# What's your nail look?



## glamslam (Apr 17, 2005)

So what are you all sporting on your nails right now?

Me--I got acrylics back on about a month ago. I love my fake nails!




I have 'em short with a French manicure.


----------



## lilla (Apr 17, 2005)

Short because they are very brittle and brake very easy. I use clear nail polish always since I can't grow them





Originally Posted by *glamslam* So what are you all sporting on your nails right now?Me--I got acrylics back on about a month ago. I love my fake nails!



I have 'em short with a French manicure.


----------



## Joyeuux (Apr 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *charms23* I have mine short with no nail polish...sometimes its just a pain to deal with chipping. I'm with ya on this Charms! I keep mine short, with no polish. 
I just don't like the feeling of polish on my fingernails. I only will paint my toes &amp; that's a rare occasion. Just one of those weird things, I guess.


----------



## Marisol (Apr 17, 2005)

Mine are short but not because I like them short, but because I bite them. Its like a nervouse/anxious/stressed thing that I do.

Sometimes, I will get acrylic nails and when I do, I get the pink&amp; white acrylic combo.


----------



## Andi (Apr 17, 2005)

I rarely paint my fingernails cause I am just too lazy and impatient waiting for the polish to dry. if I do I paint them pastel pink or creamy white. if there is a special occasion IÂ´ll pent them dark red, matching my toenails.

but I cannot let anybody see my toenails when theyÂ´re not painted. weird, hu? I usually paint them classic dark red or pastel pink

and I used to bite them too. but then I got braces when I was 14 and couldnÂ´t bite them no more. so I just got rid of that bad habit, thank god


----------



## Violet (Apr 17, 2005)

Chanel Rouge Noir at the moment.


----------



## girl_geek (Apr 17, 2005)

I'm also blessed with strong nails that I can often grow fairly long -- the only problem is they tend to curl if they get too long. Once they get long enough that I'm hitting my computer keys with my nails instead of my fingers, I trim them! lol I also always keep the corners rounded, I don't like the square nail look.

During the school year I almost never paint my nails -- painting my nails means there are a few hours where I can't type while my polish and top coat dries, so that means I can't do my homework! However when I have time to paint them, I tend to use pastel, shimmery or metallic colors like pinks, lavenders, and light coppers.

However I always keep my toenails polished, even in the winter (for some reason I think my toes look gross without polish but I love them with polish!) I like to use darker colors and sometimes even glitter on my toes (pale colors don't look as nice with my pale feet!), and I like to use a lot of reds, dark pinks, purples, and occasionally turquoise. I feel more comfortable using crazy colors and glitter on my toes than my fingers for some reason!


----------



## Liz (Apr 17, 2005)

i usually don't put anything on my finger nails because they always chip from me washing dishes or something. sometime's i'll put on a clear coat or something has like a nail fortifier (sp?).

i usually paint my toes though. i'll do like pinks, light purples, and i just got a bright red hehe. all of them have a little shimmer to it beacuse i hate matte anything. lol. not huge glitter flakes though!


----------



## Laura (Apr 17, 2005)

I love leaving mine grow but they chip really easily which i hate. And i almost always have them french polished too..


----------



## Bhav (Apr 17, 2005)

I like my nails quite short and they are normally polish free. But i do like to use bright colours in the summer!!


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lilla* Short because they are very brittle and brake very easy. I use clear nail polish always since I can't grow them



i have the same problem whenever i get my acrylics off. sally hansen's miracle growth is WOW. my nails literally grew in a week and mine NEVER grow. they were also SO strong.
i love acrylics and plan on getting them again. i found a salon down the street from me that does them for $22 and fill-ins are $15, as oppose to the other salons in my area, which are at least $40. i don't drive, so the reason why i didn't keep them on was because i had to ask my brother to drive me to yonkers (which is near me, but not enough to walk), which i hated doing.

now, i just keep them polished clear because i peel them too much. every time i see white, off they go!

ever since i started taking biotin vitamins, they've become SO strong and grow fast. my nails were always so weak and brittle from tips, but not anymore.

i only use a noticable white on my toes, like an off-white.


----------



## girl_geek (Apr 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lizzyb831* i usually don't put anything on my finger nails because they always chip from me washing dishes or something. sometime's i'll put on a clear coat or something has like a nail fortifier (sp?). 
i usually paint my toes though. i'll do like pinks, light purples, and i just got a bright red hehe. all of them have a little shimmer to it beacuse i hate matte anything. lol. not huge glitter flakes though!

Have you ever tried wearing rubber gloves while you wash dishes or clean? I always do when my nails are done to help protect them, and it helps your hands from drying out too!


----------



## keaLoha (Apr 18, 2005)

Tips--nekkid

Toes--NARS Gimme Shelter w/silver rhinestones on big toes.


----------



## lilla (Apr 18, 2005)

Jennifer, how much mg do you take biotin a day? What brand are they? Where do you buy them? TIA





Originally Posted by *Jennifer* ever since i started taking biotin vitamins, they've become SO strong and grow fast. my nails were always so weak and brittle from tips, but not anymore.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 18, 2005)

My nails grow really fast, but were never really that strong - they'd always chip &amp; break... so I've had acrylics on for so long now i can't remember!



I used to have them somewhat long - when I worked at the tanning salon &amp; the hair salon - it didn't really matter, now that I'm typing all the time, the clacking away was driving me crazy! LOL I usually have them I guess 1/4" past fingertips... but I got them done the other day &amp; I had them cut... he cut them REALLY short! lol



Although I think short nails make my fingers look like sausages - I'm liking how much easier it is to type though! LOL But polish never lasts on my natural nails... on the acrylics - it lasts until I take it off... usually every 2 weeks when I get my fill in. I only get tips when I do a full set (every few months - or sometimes longer) when they cut my nails down to skin... other than that - I just get fill ins and it's just acrylic over my natural nails... tips eventually grow out. I like to get pedicures in the summer a lot... in the winter - I just polish them myself when I remember. Right now I have an Ulta polish on - in "tickled pink"... light pink w/ a little shimmer. (but sooo short! lol)


----------



## Joyeuux (Apr 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* My nails grow really fast, but were never really that strong - they'd always chip &amp; break... so I've had acrylics on for so long now i can't remember!



I used to have them somewhat long - when I worked at the tanning salon &amp; the hair salon - it didn't really matter, now that I'm typing all the time, the clacking away was driving me crazy! LOL I usually have them I guess 1/4" past fingertips... but I got them done the other day &amp; I had them cut... he cut them REALLY short! lol



Although I think short nails make my fingers look like sausages - I'm liking how much easier it is to type though! LOL But polish never lasts on my natural nails... on the acrylics - it lasts until I take it off... usually every 2 weeks when I get my fill in. I only get tips when I do a full set (every few months - or sometimes longer) when they cut my nails down to skin... other than that - I just get fill ins and it's just acrylic over my natural nails... tips eventually grow out. I like to get pedicures in the summer a lot... in the winter - I just polish them myself when I remember. Right now I have an Ulta polish on - in "tickled pink"... light pink w/ a little shimmer. (but sooo short! lol)



OT for Janelle: Is that ring from your man??


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Joyeuux* OT for Janelle: Is that ring from your man??



Nah! LOL It's old... had it since High School (from an old 'man' shhh!) I have another ring on the other hand, so I just wear this one on the other LOL It's my wear everyday ring - I forget its even there half the time! LOL


----------



## girl_geek (Apr 18, 2005)

Right now my nails are probably as long as Janelle's in the picture she posted, but I always keep them rounded off because the corners tend to curl down if I let them get square! (Plus my nails are so wide in proportion to my narrow fingers, square nails make my fingers look fat!) By the way Janelle, very pretty color, pretty similar to some of my own polishes





The only time I've ever had a manicure is when I was a bridesmaid in a wedding and the bride paid for everyone to have matching manicures (and I found out that French manicures also make my fingers look fat due to the horizontal white stripe and how my nails get wider at the end, whereas my normal solid color elongates my fingers!) But I hate being fussed over (and I don't want to spend the money on manicures), and I love taking a lazy afternoon to paint my nails and read a book or watch TV! In high school I painted my nails every Sunday afternoon while I sat at the kitchen table and talked to my mom, since she always baked on Sundays. Ah those were the days....


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks Jen! Mine will curl down a bit too at the edges... but w/ the acrylic over them - they wont. Unless it's time for a full set, and my nails are long &amp; are starting to peel away from the acrylic on the edges...


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 18, 2005)

I don't do my nails other than toe nails. I have Dior pink nail polish on my toe nails right now. I need to go buy some more nailpolish from like Opi etc. Different colors for the summer.


----------



## hawaiilatina (Apr 18, 2005)

My nails are arcylics. About a 1/4" longer than Janelle's. I tend to keep them on the longer side because if their too short my fingers look stubby. I always use OPI nail polish. Right now I have Chocolate Shakespeare on 

. It's a neutral color. I do love darker colors like reds and burgundy's. I will wear funky blues, greens and yellows that are OPI and OPI Nicole's.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* Wow looking at your pic Janelle (apart from then nails) is like looking at a pic of my own hand!! Gimme it back!! LOL It's your Makeup hand! I stole it so that I can recreate those eyes!! LOL
I usually have my nails a little longer too Jonna... I think I have stumpy fingers too with them short... but I told him to cut em' down a bit &amp; he went to town! lol


----------



## Amethyst (Apr 18, 2005)

I have to keep my nails short for several reasons, however, I do get regular manicures every other week. I've tried it all, wraps, acrylics, silk wrap, glue.....right now I regularly get *UV Gel Manicures*. In the summer I get that "*permanent French manicure*". Out of all the different types I've tried, I like the *UV Gel* because if you decide you are tired of your nail polish or it chips, when you remove it, your nails are *shiny* as though you had on a coat of clear nail polish. It stays that way until your next manicure. I know none of these nail treatments are really good for your nails but I am a former nail biter and anytime my nails aren't "done" I resort back to my nail biting habit.

"Permanent French" manicures are great because they don't chip off like tradition French manicures do. It really lasts until your nail grows out or until you decide you want them cut shorter.


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lilla* Jennifer, how much mg do you take biotin a day? What brand are they? Where do you buy them? TIA



i take 1,000 MCG (not mg) a day, sometimes i'll take 2,000 (2 tablets) like twice a week. there's no toxicity known, but i wouldn't go more than 3,000. i buy them on puritan.com, which has the best sales. i think right now it's buy 1, get 2 free. they're very inexpensive, too.

Originally Posted by *Trisha* Remember that ep of Friends (one of the eps in Vegas) were Joey thought he had found his hand twin!! LOL yes! i was watching that yesterday! it was sooo funny.
joey: i found my identical hand twin!

phoebe: ah, you're so lucky!

LMAO!


----------



## lilla (Apr 18, 2005)

Thank you, I have to check them out







> i take 1,000 MCG (not mg) a day, sometimes i'll take 2,000 (2 tablets) like twice a week. there's no toxicity known, but i wouldn't go more than 3,000. i buy them on puritan.com, which has the best sales. i think right now it's buy 1, get 2 free. they're very inexpensive, too.


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lilla* Thank you, I have to check them out



you're welcome


----------



## bonbon412 (Apr 18, 2005)

My finger nails are always boring. I get french manicures for special occasions and occasionally american manicures since they last a little longer and I love the natural look. Most of hte time though, no polish at all and not too long.

My toes on the other hand...I love pedicures! Right now, they are bright pink (OPI, something with the word party in it).


----------



## stacie0129 (Apr 19, 2005)

Right now mine are short with no polish. I hate waiting for them to dry. During the holidays I like to have acrylics put on. I love OPI's I'm not really a waitress.


----------



## Violet (Apr 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* Mine are bitten with no polish, they used to be fairly long and neat, but ive been biting them everytime they grow lately! Also we arent really allowed to wear polish for work! x I'm surprised at that! I would've thought they'd encourage it. I saw a pic of Stila Petal nail varnish in Glamour magazine and it looks so pretty.


----------



## elljmz (May 7, 2005)

Being a nail biter (terrible habit I know) I had acrylics on for about 2 years. Then I started going to this gal who did linen wraps only. Boy what a difference. I keep them pretty short not much more than 1/16 to 1/8 at the most past the end of my finger . My staple polish right now is OPI Hopelessly in Love which is a very pale pink sheer color. Very clean looking. With these linen wraps noone even knows they are fake nails. I really disliked the look that I got with the acrylic. They were thick and clawlike even if I kept them short. Many people tell me I have beautiful hands now. At least something on me is beautiful. LOL


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *elljmz* Being a nail biter (terrible habit I know) I had acrylics on for about 2 years. Then I started going to this gal who did linen wraps only. Boy what a difference. I keep them pretty short not much more than 1/16 to 1/8 at the most past the end of my finger . My staple polish right now is OPI Hopelessly in Love which is a very pale pink sheer color. Very clean looking. With these linen wraps noone even knows they are fake nails. I really disliked the look that I got with the acrylic. They were thick and clawlike even if I kept them short. Many people tell me I have beautiful hands now. At least something on me is beautiful. LOL Is the linen much different than silk?? Can you post a pic?




And I'm SURE there's a lot of things beautiful about you besides your nails!


----------



## elljmz (May 7, 2005)

I 've never had silk wraps before. I have tried fiberglass once before but I felt like I was wearing part of a boat on me. Anyhow, the linen is very thin material that she glues on top of the nails in several layers. She even does nail extensions with just the linen so there is no ridge that needs to be filled like with acrylics. (which is why they end up being so thick and clawlike.

I moved last October and still haven't found the box with my digital camera. I'm going on a hunt tomorrow to find it so I can start posting pictures. If you ever stumble onto someone that does linen you should give it a try. Most of us who get the linen only need fills every 3 to 4 weeks. I usually go for a file and polish change inbetween. I bet if you went to a beauty supply and asked they could recommend someone in your area that does linens. Afterall they sell the stuff to someone. Good Luck

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Is the linen much different than silk?? Can you post a pic?




And I'm SURE there's a lot of things beautiful about you besides your nails!


----------



## eightthirty (Nov 10, 2005)

How's this for thread revival? Those who have already answered, are things still the same?

As for me, I keep mine short and polish-free. I'm far too impatient to wait for the polishing process. My toenails are the same. I think I'm gonna breakdown and go for some acrylics soon. A little longer than short, square and American manicure. I hate getting them done, though. It takes too long, but it's on my list....it's just a matter of when!


----------



## Amethyst (Nov 10, 2005)

I have a UV Gel overlay on my own natural nails. I'm a former nail biter and many many moons ago I started having my nails done to deter me from biting them. It worked and I've been doing it ever since. Now recently, I wanted to grow out my own nails and stop doing the gel thing (I've tried wraps, acrylic, etc. and I like the gel the best). But my nails are weak and I automatically went back to biting them. So I guess I will forever be a slave to my nails. That's why I went back to having them done every other week. Its the only way I won't bite them. I do keep my nails short (but polished)



since I wear contact lenses and my karate instructor advises against long nails when you train.

In the summer I have French manicures and now I have been using dark, plummy colors or deep reds.


----------



## sugarquayn (Nov 10, 2005)

As an artist, I really can't do the painted fingernail thing, so they're short, with rounded corners. Sometimes, I do a good buffing, so they have a little sheen to them. However, since I'm not working, I've been thinking of experimenting with painting them a dark vamp color or an iridescent black/chocolate brown color. As for my toes, I am extremely anal about maintaining the hooves. I try to get pedis as often as I can, and I usually do toe maintenance every week.


----------



## MACGoddess (Nov 10, 2005)

Mine are short right now, the ends of my nails are just even with my fingertips, and are not rounded (can't stand rounded nails) but are more of a "soft" square tip...

I used to have acrylics, and I kinda miss them! My nails would be as long as I wanted without chipping or peeling (I do WAY too many things iwth my hands)... When I have the $$ I will probably get acrylics again...


----------



## glamslam (Nov 10, 2005)

Sugarquayn, that irredescent chocolate/black color sounds fantastic. I think I need to look for a shade like this...NOW! LOL! Would be great on my toes.

I don't have my faux nails on at the moment. So I'm sportin a real pretty bare, neglected look! I can't remember why I stopped, I think it was because I was moving and I was so overwhelmed on the preparations, I didn't have time to upkeep my nails. Anyway, I think the time is right to get them done again. I pretty much stick with short, square shape, a French manicure but just a very thin strip of the white at the edge. I don't like a big thick white tip. I hope I can find time to go this weekend and get em done!

Oh, what's a UV gel overlay?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 10, 2005)

My nails are very strong, healthy, and grow super fast. I just cut them the other day short because they were getting too long. I never paint them and I think that's one of the reasons they are healthy. I just keep them manicured and buffed so they look shiny like I have a top coat on but I don't.


----------



## redrocks (Nov 10, 2005)

My fingernails are usually short and unpolished. I usually only polish them if they are getting long or if I have someplace special to go.

My toes are usually always painted. In the summer I go for pedicures and in the winter I usually do it myself, unless I feel like indulging, then I go and get them done.

If my fingers are painted, they HAVE to match my toes. I'm anal that way.


----------



## SugarFreeSheila (Nov 10, 2005)

Short, round, with OPI Big Apple Red. This color's just gorgeous!


----------



## yazzy (Nov 10, 2005)

*I like to keep my nails filed to a medium length. Usually with a pastel color topped with some sparkle or shimmer.*

At the moment I have Sally Hansen 'Magic' polish (iridescent purple) w/

Tony &amp; Tina 'Uncondtional Love' on top (sparkley).

I don't like dark polish on my hands. It makes them look old.

yazzy


----------



## kedarg (Nov 10, 2005)

I usually go with a classic red color on my nails. I go darker wine around Christmas and a little lighter in spring.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Nov 11, 2005)

I always have my nails either unpolished or french manicure and quite long, and they're usually frenched; I don't usually go for colours on my fingers I just don't like the way it looks unless it's for a special occasion, but on the flipside I go wild on my toes I usually paint them all the bright or dark or quirky colours I would never dream of painting on my fingers.


----------



## Salope (Nov 11, 2005)

My nails are currently painted in Rimmel's Razz something or other. They are natural in a soft square shape and not too long or short. They're slightly shorter than NYAngel's nails. Thanks to biotin supplements &amp; Sally Hansen's Hard As Nails, my nails are strong and grow fast now.

I love bold colors on nails. I like to wear red in the winter, Essie's Cherry Bing is a nice bright yet slightly deep color &amp; bright pinks in the summer, Essie's Exotic Liras is my favorite. I also LOVE Opi's Belize it or Not and wear it all year round. French manicure are gorgeous too and I've gotten so good that I can do it myself and people think I've had them done.


----------



## emily_3383 (Nov 11, 2005)

mine are short with clear polish.


----------



## Xexuxa (Nov 11, 2005)

red as usual, my nails are strong but I have to keep them short cuz I play piano


----------



## LipglossQueen (Nov 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Salope* or French manicure are gorgeous too and I've gotten so good that I can do it myself and people think I've had them done. I'm like that to, I don't know what it is but my hand just gets so steady and precise (it's probably the perfectionist in me), another one of my little things is I have to have them as white as possible; I despise using a natural white for people to say 'why didn't french them like you usually do?' and they don't belive me till it chips.


----------



## LOVECHIC (Nov 11, 2005)

*short natural nails, very strong, and wear clear nail polish.*


----------



## Sarah84 (Nov 11, 2005)

My own nails are horrible and not strong at all they always chip and break so i've been having white and pink acrylic done for a few years now (another addiction of mine)


----------



## jennycateyez (Nov 11, 2005)

i just have regular nails, they are a little long which reminds me i have to cut them, and no nail polish


----------



## L281173 (Nov 12, 2005)

My nails grow really long and strong. To get them in shape for the holidays, I just cut them down and started over. I never had to use fake tips or anything like that.


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 18, 2005)

i always paint my nails with a french manicure pink colour, or just a clear coat of teflon tuff when i dont have time to do them. heres a pic:


----------



## XOffendr (Nov 18, 2005)

I am currently sporting the 'chronically bitten' look in an unflattering texture of 'ragged and unkempt.'


----------



## David (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm lucky to be able to grow long natural nails. Right now I'm wearing Aphrodite's Pink Nightie by OPI.


----------



## ANN100 (Nov 24, 2006)

my nails are short and i'm too lazy to paint them


----------



## Noir Sakura (Nov 25, 2006)

Medium and au naturale.


----------



## David (Nov 26, 2006)

Just changed my polish today. Now I'm wearing Estee Lauder Jungle Red, on my fingers and toes.


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 28, 2006)

I generally leave my fingernails clear... When I used to get tips, I'd get a French or American manicure. As for my toes, basically anything goes LOL!


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Nov 29, 2006)

Here is my nail look this week. I just love purple.


----------



## SierraWren (Nov 29, 2006)

Medium long with clear polish


----------



## ms_sunlight (Dec 4, 2006)

Short and square with dark polish, always. Purple today!


----------



## melpaganlibran (Dec 9, 2006)

i keep my nails long, natural, NOT filed square...and painted a nice color...hm. I guess its just a classic sort of look...i don't have it done french manicure unless i can afford to get my nails done, I'm no genius with the french manicure at home sets. I have been doing my own nails since I was like ten....people hate me....XD


----------



## speerrituall1 (Dec 9, 2006)

Mani - french

Pedi - Revlon Vixen


----------



## ivette (Dec 9, 2006)

i have them active lengh w/ clear nailpolish


----------



## bluestar (Dec 10, 2006)

Long with glitter polish is my usual look; today I have L'oreal Bijou Crystals 'Daring' on. It's a crazy color on my pale skin though- a bright magenta glitter. I'll probably put a coat of something else over to neutralize it.


----------



## Babyd0ll (Dec 11, 2006)

I've got acrylics on and I love them. My nails would feel naked without them


----------



## Sreyomac (Jul 18, 2007)

Right now I have acrylics in a french manicure. I like the funky colors as well as the traditional ones for my toes.


----------



## KatJ (Jul 18, 2007)

YAY, old thread bumped!

Mine are short, I just took my acrylics off and I'm starting over. Just painted them tonight this really pretty reddish-copper.


----------



## AngelaGM (Jul 18, 2007)

My fingers nails are bitten down at the moment.


----------



## Curiosity (Jul 26, 2007)

I just got my in-fills; they white tip, with a tiny strip of silver glitter.


----------



## chinadoll (Jul 30, 2007)

I love acrylics, but they are bad for your nails. I like French manicure. If it's acrylics I like them long!! If natural, they are short...


----------

